# MES tripping GFCI recepticle



## poolecw

I have a 30" MES that is around two years old.  A few months back I started running into an issue where the smoker immediately trips out the outdoor GFCI receptacle I usually plug it into. In order to get it to work, I have to use a non GFCI receptacle.  

I have a buddy that has the same exact model smoker and he is experiencing the same issue.

Have any of you guys ran into this issue?  Any keen fixes?


----------



## chef jimmyj

If you get a stretch of wet weather, moisture can get in the coil and cause this. My oldest MES40 will act up in the Spring...JJ


----------



## walta

You will find dozens of similar threads on this form.

Sometimes if you dry it by running it on a non GFIC circuit after an hour or 2 it will work correctly.

If not most likely you will find that masterbuilt is unable to work out a way to safe reliable way to connect wires to heaters.

Please beware the GFIC is tripping because it has detected a life safety fault. You are unlikely to be harmed as long as your non GFIC circuit is properly grounded and all the cords have 3 wires and are in good condition.

In my opinion Masterbuilt has no plan to fix the situation on its own. Please consider filing a complaint form with consumer products safety commission’s web site. Sooner or later a ungrounded MES will kill someone.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234105/major-mes-fail

Walta


----------



## jted

Yes,

As the Chef and Walta have  said, In my opinion they are both right. Here is a unconventional fix.

 Using the Chefs logic that I agree with. I did some testing and found that a hair drier, blower on high for about 10 minutes will dry out the element. A short extension cord of the right size is not always available. Finding  a convenient non GFI receptacle is not always around. You may just feel like you don't want to plug into the non GFI protected receptacle. I have used the hair dryer a dozen times since we have had a wet winter and I keep my MES 30 out side under a good cover. The element acts like a sponge and sucks up humidity.  Jted


----------



## old sarge

It would not hurt to ensure that the smoker is dry after using (leave the door open and air dry the interior) nor would it hurt to keep it covered when not in use. Anything to keep moisture out of the unit. As for Walta's comment that is a good idea as well and only takes a minute and might save a life if the problem is serious.


----------



## poolecw

Good info... thanks guys!


----------



## barryvabeach

I bought a used 40 MES Gen 1, and had a similar problem.  I drilled out the rivets to the back, and the control box underneath, and did the wiring upgrade recommended here, and still had the same problem.  I plugged it into a non gfci outlet and ran it for about 6 hours doing a cook, and it worked okay.  Tried the next day with a GFCI outlet and it tripped.  At that point, it got personal, so I tried it a a few more times and it tripped within 5 to 10 minutes each time.  So I direct wired to the element, plugged it in , and it ran up to 225 with no tripping, so I ruled out the element.  I let it cool off, then reran the wires to stock, but bypassed the high temp thermal cutout, just in case that was the problem,  and it tripped after a few minutes.  I guessed at that point that it must be something in the controller, so I just bought the parts to run a PID controller, and will be using that instead of the original controller.


----------



## old sarge

Masterbuilt really should address this problem if it is widespread.


----------



## donr

It may not be the smoker.  I have problems with GFCI outlets tripping if I use an extension cord with power tools and have it laying on the ground.  Try keeping your cords off the ground and putting the smoker up on electrically insulating blocks (rubber, wood)


----------



## poolecw

Well guys, I got up at 3 am to put on 2 butts for mothers day dinner. I bypassed the GFCI and used a regular receptacle in my garage. Well, soon after it started heating, the breaker in the breaker box tripped.  After resetting,I found that the smoker would not heat.  I think it's toast.  So, I now have two butts in the oven [emoji]128544[/emoji][emoji]128544[/emoji][emoji]128557[/emoji]


----------



## barryvabeach

Sorry to hear about the problems with the smoker,  guess the element went bad.


----------



## a g k

I had a GFI problem with my Bradley. It would trip after several hours of use. Tried a number of things that didn't help. Then after examining the element I noticed there was a grease bridge built up over time from element to inside metal liner. Took some cleaner and scrubbed clean.  Problem solved. Mine may have be the only one that ever had that solution, but may be worth checking.

  My solution would not work if breaker tripped, but may for GFI issue.

  A G K


----------



## chef jimmyj

That sure does sound like a shorted coil to me. Call Masterbuilt, they sent me a new coil N/C on a 3 year out of warranty MES40. Their CS folks are great...JJ


----------



## texascoast

I had the same tripping GFI issue with my MES30, but it would work on a non GFI outlet!

  I tried a Smoking forum suggestion about cleaning the ground wire connection where it connects to Heating Element in the back of unit.

   There was a small amount of creosote build up on the small nut & bolt holding the ground wire to the Heating Element back plate.

I removed and cleaned the ground wiring hook and nut and bolt, I used alcohol to clean all parts and surfaces.

I reassembled the Unit using a longer bolt which I double nutted to Heating Element back plate, then I reattached the ground wire.

  During my testing it is currently raining but Unit is working fine!

  I am currently testing the unit at 275deg for 3hours, all is well for first hour at least!

The MES30 Unit is used on a covered back porch but sits on a wooden stand with rubber wheels.

 I would like to thank the Smoking forum person that posted the Suggestion about cleaning the ground wire!

Good Smokes to All,

TexasCoast


----------



## texascoast

Well I had the grease build up occur again on my  MES30, starting tripping the GFI again.

  I used Same fix as last time, remove and clean the ground connection wire and nut / bolt assembly.

  This time after I cleaned the connecting nut and bolt I applied some high temp cooking grade RTV Silicone to the inside bolt face and the plate it connects to.

    I fired it up and all went well, I even put a digital smoke probe inside to get remote temp. readings, used a piece of wood to keep probe off of cooking grate.

   Set MES30 to max. temp of 275deg. but probe was showing 300-310 at times.

We'll see if this helps in the long run!

Update on Jan. 2018
Well the GFI starting tripping again had to use a non GFI outlet but even then the temp. would not get above 212deg. Will do the grease cleanup again and see what happens.
  I generally use the MES 1-2 times a month but it is for several hours per cook!

Update on Feb. 2018
 Well I addressed the GFI tripping issue, I first checked for creosote build up on wires connecting to the heating element, that was not the issue. I then took off the back plate so I could check the wiring and the KSD301 protective temp device... The culprit was the KSD301 device and it's wiring connections. 
  The KSD301 and it's wiring connections looked very corroded, as if they had never been cleaned or replaced... I replaced the wiring connections and the KSD301 and fired it up... It all worked fine, No issue tripping the GFI and it got to 275 within 20min. and held temp for several hours.
  Today I am smoking a brisket with no issues so far, MES30 temp is holding at 250 with no issues. I am using an AMPS smoking tube for smoke.
    I would like to come up with some high temp material to encase the KSD301 and its wiring connections. I would just leave the face of the KSD301 open so it could protrude slightly into the back of smoker. I will let you know if I come up with anything that works
  Have a great day to all!


----------



## texascoast

I needed a new smoking temp. product so I got the following:
Works great and has good range.

Thermo Pro Remote Food Thermometer with dual Probe.
Model No: TP-08


----------



## jp61

texascoast said:


> Update on Feb. 2018
> Well I addressed the GFI tripping issue, I first checked for creosote build up on wires connecting to the heating element, that was not the issue. I then took off the back plate so I could check the wiring and the KSD301 protective temp device... The culprit was the KSD301 device and it's wiring connections.
> The KSD301 and it's wiring connections looked very corroded, as if they had never been cleaned or replaced... I replaced the wiring connections and the KSD301 and fired it up... It all worked fine, No issue tripping the GFI and it got to 275 within 20min. and held temp for several hours.
> Today I am smoking a brisket with no issues so far, MES30 temp is holding at 250 with no issues. I am using an AMPS smoking tube for smoke.
> I would like to come up with some high temp material to encase the KSD301 and its wiring connections. I would just leave the face of the KSD301 open so it could protrude slightly into the back of smoker. I will let you know if I come up with anything that works
> Have a great day to all!



Nice job John! 
Sounds like you're back in business, enjoy!


----------



## CapitalNY

I had the GFI tripping issue for a while, once the unit warmed up it would be fine.  Today, I could not get it to run more than 10 minutes.   Tried the hairdryer as suggested here, no luck.  I removed the cover plate on the back, just behind the heating element, and discovered that the rubber gasket was worn and penetrated just behind the heating element leads.  

I ran the smoker for a half hour with the plate off, no problems, so I am sure that is where the short was.  The gasket contact with the leads was not quite symetirical, so I turned the gasket upside down.  I also added some electrical tape between the gasket and the metal cover plate.  So far so good, I don't know if this is a great long term solution though.

Best news... I can still do the pork loin and chicken in time for dinner ;)


----------

